# Telling family and friends



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

So for those who went through it, how did you break it to everyone? I think that is the hardest thing holding me back (that and the kids). I know what I need/want to do. I feel like the bad guy though she has alot of issues (not a surprise to most) and she had a 2 month EA that I caught before it might have gone further. My issue is just that I put on a good face so most people think we are great, the perfect marriage. I dont want to trash her and tell what happened to justify things but I know if I was outside I would see me as the bad guy in it all. She will be heartbroken and I will not be as bad too which makes it look worse too (at least I think it will) I tried hard for 2 years!


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

When I told close family & friends I didnt provide details or reasons why. Simply that we were getting divorced and no longer compatible with each others goals. I didnt feel the need to go into details or try to position who did what.


----------

